# Langsames System

## TheDarkListener

Irgendwie läuft seit meinem letzten Update mein System sehr sehr langsam.

Der Sound stockt, die Programme laden total langsam, bis der Browser ne Seite aufgebaut hat...oh je

Hat jemand ne Idee was ich da machen könnte und woran das liegen könnte ?

cya tdl

----------

## ftranschel

Du musst schon mindestens sagen *WAS* du geupdated hast  :Wink: 

----------

## SvenFischer

sieh mal nach:

```

AMDXP sven # cat /etc/resolv.conf

#nameserver 217.5.115.7

nameserver 217.237.150.141

#nameserver 194.25.2.129

domain local.lan

```

----------

## blice

 *TheDarkListener wrote:*   

> Irgendwie läuft seit meinem letzten Update mein System sehr sehr langsam.
> 
> Der Sound stockt, die Programme laden total langsam, bis der Browser ne Seite aufgebaut hat...oh je
> 
> Hat jemand ne Idee was ich da machen könnte und woran das liegen könnte ?
> ...

 

so ähnlich wars bei mir auch, hatte immer den verdacht, daß es an den falschen compileroptionen lag  :Smile: 

1. Möglichkeit

```

localhost bodo # hdparm -tT /dev/hda

/dev/hda:

 Timing cached reads:   876 MB in  2.00 seconds = 437.97 MB/sec

 Timing buffered disk reads:  168 MB in  3.00 seconds =  55.92 MB/sec

```

Ohne Dma hatte ich bei buffered zwischen 2 und 5 MB, das machte sich auch auf ladezeiten und Mp3/Video bemerkbar .

2. Möglichkeit

Packe die Programme die lange laden mit "quickpkg {programm}" ,unmergen und neuinstallieren , das bewirkt so ne art defragmentierung, wenn deine platte nicht so voll ist..

Beispiel:

```

quickpkg xorg-x11

quickpkg kdesktop

quickpkg kdm

quickpkg mozilla-firefox

quickpkg mozilla-thunderbird

.... usw 

emerge -aC xorg-x11 kdesktop kdm mozilla-firefox  mozilla-thunderbird (etc)

emerge -k xorg-x11 kdesktop kdm mozilla-firefox mozilla-thunderbird (etc)

```

Dann könnte man zwischen de- und neuinstallation die platten checken lassen (wirste wohl aus ner chroot machen müssen, da eingebundene partitionen mit fsck nicht arbeiten.

Nachtrag: ein "reboot -f" zwingt dein Gentoo beim booten alles aus fstab zu checken..

Deine Scripte / Inits / Configs bleiben unberührt, da diese in /etc oder /home liegen ,

/etc ist geschützt, Portage wird wenn überhaupt nur sagen, daß ein etc-update nötig wäre, behalte dann einfach die originale und lösch die updates

3. Möglichkeit

ein lngwierigeres defrag aus ner chroot, indem du dein ganzes system mit tar einpackst, ein neues Filesystem  auf die partion(en) schreibst und das Archiv dann wieder auf die saubere platte entpacken..

dauert je nach systemgröße und -power bis zu 3 stunden 

4. Optional, geht bei USE="pic" am besten

```

echo 'USE="pic"' >> /etc/make.conf

emerge -Nd system && emerge -Nd world

emerge prelink

env-update  

prelink -a

```

----------

